# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Δεν το περίμενα...

## Nikkk

Πριν λίγα λεπτά ανακάλυψα οτι η περλέ κούκλα μου τελειώνει...Δε το καταλαβαίνω αυτό, στα καλά καθούμενα...Το πρωί ήταν όλα μια χαρά κ τώρα...Ούτε καρίνα αδύνατη έχει. Ξεψυχά ξαπλωμένη, βγάζει υγρά απ'το στόμα κ διάρροια. Το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι μήπως ήθελε να κάνει πάλι κανένα αυγό κ ταλαιπωρήθηκε ο οργανισμός της, αλλιώς δε μπορώ να το δικαιολογήσω...

----------


## jk21

τι χρωμα εχει η διαρροια ; μηπως επαθε καποια τοξικωση; εχει πρασινα υγρα; εχεις καποια αντιβιωση στο σπιτι; καρβουνακι (ενεργο ανθρακα ) για δηλητιριαση- τοξικωση; οσο και αν ειναι λιγο μακαβριο μια τετοια στιγμη βγαλε φωτο εστω τις κουτσουλιες .η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια ...

----------


## Nikkk

Τα υγρά είναι διάφανα όλα. Αυτό που σκέφτηκα, μήπως κόλλησε τίποτα απ'τη μπεκάτσα που την είχα κ αυτή μέσα στο σπίτι;; Δε ξέρω...Τι να πώ...

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ηρθαν σε επαφη κοντινη ή δεν χρησιμοποιησαν κοινα σκευη δεν νομιζω ! τι γινεται το πουλακι; εχεις καποια αντιβιωση; αν οχι πες μου αν το πουλακι ειναι εντελως χαλια να το ρισκαρουμε με καποια απο φαρμακειο (διανυκτερευον  ) .βγαλε φωτο την διαρροια .σκεψου τι μπορει να εδωσες απο το πρωι και μετα .επισης αν εξυσε καποιο μεταλλικο αντικειμενο

----------


## Nikkk

Το πουλί ήταν μια χαρά, το μεσημέρι μάλιστα ροκάνιζε την είσοδο της ξύλινης φωλιάς της. 'Εχω απ'όλα εδώ, αντιβιώσεις, ενεργό άνθρακα αλλά ήταν ηδη πολύ αργά, μόλις την είδα σε λίγα λεπτά τελείωσε. Είχα καλεσμένους σήμερα κ δεν ασχολήθηκα το απόγευμα μαζί τους, δε πρόσεξα συμπεροφορά. Αλλά ήταν πολύ ξαφνικό. Αυτό με το μεταλλικό με προβληματίζει λίγο...Είναι ένα συρματάκι που κρατά το πορτάκι για την είσοδο της φωλιάς ανοικτό, μήπως το ροκάνισε;;; Αλλά 1μιση χρόνο τώρα είναι έτσι το κλουβί...

----------


## jk21

λυπαμαι ΝΙΚΗ ...

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ λυπάμαι Νίκη  :sad:

----------


## Nikkk

Η απορία που έχω, υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήθελε να κάνει αυγό κ να μην μπορούσε;;; 'Η ίσως να εξαντλήθηκε επειδή είχε κάνει πρόσφατα 3 αυγά (άσπορα)...Δεν πιστεύω να πάθει κάτι το ταίρι της τώρα που έμεινε χωρίς αυτή, έτσι;;; 'Εχει βέβαια παρέα άλλα 3 αρσενικά, έμεινα με 4 άντρες...

----------


## jk21

o εμετος δειχνει κατι αλλο .περα απο τη διαρροια που και σε αυτην θα εβλεπες και αιμα αν ηταν σπασμενο αυγο στο εσωτερικο του ..

----------


## Nikkk

Φοβάμαι πολύ για το μεταλλικό συρματάκι...με τι ακριβώς μέταλλο παθαίνουν δηλητηρίαση;;;

----------


## Oneiropagida

Νίκη ρίξε μια ματιά  Δηλητηρίαση από Βαρέα Μέταλλα

----------


## Nikkk

Αυτό που αναφέρει για εργοστάσια επεξεργασίας χαλκού...Η ξύλινα φωλιά είχε κάτω απ'την είσοδο ένα ξυλαράκι για να πατούν τα πουλιά το οποίο ήταν στερεωμένο με χάλκινα καρφιά...Παίζει;;;

----------


## marlene

*Λυπάμαι πολύ.....*

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ λυπαμαι Νικη για το πουλακι σου!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Κριμα....  :sad:

----------


## zack27

Νικη μου λυπαμαι παρα πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Paul

Νικη λυπαμαι πολυ για το καημενο το πουλακι σου=(...

----------


## mpapad

Λυπάμαι....  κρίμα...

----------


## Georgia_io

Λυπάμαι πολύ Νίκη... Κρίμα  :sad:

----------


## paulos

νικη μου κριμα πολυ η μικρουλα σου να χει τετοιο τελος.

----------


## ria

νικη λυπαμαι πολυ!!!

----------

